# Дискомфорт и жжение в одной точке спины



## Gennadii (6 Авг 2016)

Добрый день. Больше года испытываю легкий но не прекращающийся дискомфорт в одной точке слева от позвонка в нижнем грудном отделе. Проявляется всегда если прислоняться спиной этим местом, например лежа на спине в кровати или сидя за рулем автомобиля. По этой причине давно не могу спать на спине и не комфортно длительное время сидеть прижавшись к спинке стула или за рулем автомобиля. Дискомфорт постоянный изо дня в день без каких либо обострений или улучшений вот уже больше года. Начиналось с ощущения "что то мешает" внутри до теперь уже явного жжения. Теперь ощущение стало возникать также и в других положениях. Более года занимаюсь ЛФК и успешно справляюсь с другими старыми проблемами. Есть остеохондроз, кифосколиоз, протрузии. По результатам МРТ за 2 года появились признаки спондилоза. Мне 35.
Все протрузии и остальное без изменений.
По поводу этой проблемы:
- ЛФК никак не снижает симптом
- был у 2 мануальных терапевтов - все также.
- проходил несколько комплексных процедур по рекомендациям с этого форума (физиотерапия, массаж, мануальная и пр) - нет снижения дискомфорта ни сразу после процедур ни после.
- мази, противовоспалительные таблетки также никак не влияют на ощущения.
Есть субъективное ощущение что в месте где ощущается дискомфорт остистый отросток позвонка смещен влево относительно других.
К кому можно обратиться с такой проблемой. Есть снимки и диск результатов МРТ. Рентген.


----------



## La murr (6 Авг 2016)

*Gennadii*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Gennadii (6 Авг 2016)

Снимки МРТ грудного отдела. Дискомфорт в районе 9-10 позвонка.

            

Еще

               

и еще


----------

